# Our early morning visitor! *video added



## Ronni (Aug 16, 2019)

He/she stops by most mornings, way early, to munch on the grass and say hi. ❤


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 16, 2019)

Beautiful. As a city dweller, who once long ago lived in the country, I love to be reminded of the wonder of nature.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 16, 2019)

That's typical around our place.  We have a dozen, or more, deer that routinely live in our forest, and they often visit our yard in the early morning and nighttime hours.  During dry weather, they gather around the bird bath for their morning drink....and keeping them away from the garden and the wife's flower bed is an annual challenge.  When we first moved to the country, I did some deer hunting, but anymore I would rather just watch them going through their routines.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2019)

I love those kinds of visitors, we get them sometimes behind our back fence.  Great pics Ronni, thanks for sharing!


----------

